# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  اخرین مهلت انتخاب رشته ی بدون کنکور دانشگاه ازاد تاکی؟؟؟

## Maryam20

*کسی میدونی اخرین مهلت تا کی هست؟؟؟*

----------


## گل گندم

من خودم تو اینترنت که سرچ کردم نوشته بود تا 15 شهریور مهلت ثبتنام هست

----------


## soheil-020

15 شهریور به گفته خودشون .... من منتظر اصلاحیه های بعدی هستم هنوز  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Poorya.Mo

15 شهریور مال با کنکوره فکر کنم. بدون کنکور یه ظرفیتی داره ! رشته های خوب و دانشگاه خوب پر بشن شما دیگه نمیتونی بنویسی. پس زودتر اقدام کنید

----------


## Prison Break

اکثرشون تا اواخر شهریور میگیرن.

----------


## hanjera

من دوستم سال 94 اولای مهرماه بود فک کنم 5 مهر ، رفتیم باهم ثبت نام کردیم از نیم سال اول هم رفت سر کلاس ، رشتش هم عمرانه  :Yahoo (21):

----------

